# clam 4x6 house covers



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

Mice got into our folding house and chewed some good holes in the canvas. I was wondering if you can get replacements because everything else is ok. The duct tape just isn't doing that great


----------



## DLoutdoors (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Woodie1 how ironic. Same thing happened to mine this year. Nothing to it though. www.clamcorp.com under the Parts link. Better yet do what I did because mine is an older model, the Fish Trap 2. They don't make that any more so I emailed them and they responded right away and told me the new Guide model tarp was the same. I ordered it, put it on, and went fishing !! 140 bucks and it looks new again. Good luck.

DLOutdoors.


----------

